# light italian dressing



## rutledj (May 25, 2010)

I know that most Italian restaurants (I would assume) make their own dressings. I can't seem to reproduce the dressings to the consistency that you find in restaurants.  Some are so light, and by light I mean kinda thin or clear, not real oily, but lots of flavor.

One of my favorites is the dressing on the Insalata Mista salad at Bravos.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make a really light flavorful dressing?

Thanks,

Rut


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

rutledj said:


> One of my favorites is the dressing on the Insalata Mista salad at Bravos.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make a really light flavorful dressing?


I don't know anything about Bravos - never heard of the place. However, this thread may be helpful:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/43490/creamier-vinaigrette


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You'd be surprised how much junk ingredients are in those dressings. corn syrup, water, white vinegar. Corn syrup provides a lot of body and the sweetness appeals to many many palates. Thinned with water and white vinegar for flavor balance. And all quite inexpensive.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Phil, why do you include vinegar as a junk ingredient?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Phil, why do you include vinegar as a junk ingredient?


I'd say he's referring to white distilled vinegar... which is only good enough for cleaning out coffee pots IMO. It adds no real flavor to food and is just there to provide acidity. A real italian dressing wouldn't have it. Try a nice balsamic or red wine vinegar.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry don't agree that white  vinegar only good to clean coffee pots. A good 5% acidity one is required for cole slaw, and many pickeling procedures and marinades. I have tasted balsamics and wine vinegars  that I would not use for anything pure junk in particular store brands.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, I maligned white vinegar as an italian dressing ingredient. Good for some things but I don't think this is one of its proper uses.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Distilled White vinegar works well on newspaper for cleaning windows /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

There are some really good white wine vinegars out there, I like using them for marinades and on top of hot chips with a tonne of salt.


----------

